# help off the line



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

i have a 05 gto a4 it has cut outs on it and a cold air intake and both of them help out but they dont help out off the line and i need somethin to help me off the line but i can not void my warrenty so i cant do a stall i was just wondering if there was something else that would help


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

you could change your rear end gears. but that might void your warranty also.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Nittos @ 25psi :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

bag of cement in the trunk?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

gameover said:


> Nittos @ 25psi :cheers


Nitto D/R's at 18 psi


----------



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

well i dont really have traction problems off the line to bad my car is jus but slow off the line but i am going to be running nittos when i go down there i jus dont know wut kind yet :willy:


----------

